# Vacuum advance unit removal?



## JimmyF (May 13, 2007)

Greetings, the vacuum advance in my '67 has died and I'm trying to remove and replace it--I see in the shop book that it has two screws anchoring it in place, one at its inner end and another on the outer end---presumably the same one also holding the condenser in place? I've taken them both out but the unit still won't release from the distributor plate...am I missing something here? Is there another screw or fastener in there somewhere I have to get at? I don't want to force it too hard but do they sometimes get "frozen" in place and require a bit of persuasion to come out? Thanks for any tips, Jim.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

There are 2 screws holding the unit in place, and then the "arm" engages into a hole in the breaker plate. With the 2 screws removed, the entire unit should be loose - I've never seen one seize or rust in place. Once the 2 screws are removed, you need to pull the unit out slightly and then twist it to get it disengaged from the breaker plate. If the unit is not moving in and out, your breaker plate is seized up. If that's the case, you need to pull the distributor out, disassemble it, and get it cleaned up really good to make everything work right.

For a near-stock application, use replacement vacuum advance control unit VC1765. If you have a little bit of a cam, use part number VC1810. This will get you a very nice advance curve once you set up your total timing to 36 degrees. Drop me an e-mail request for the timing and vacuum advance papers if you need more info and part numbers:
[email protected]
Lars


----------

